# Impresion de circuitos en proteus



## YIYO (May 16, 2012)

hola.


ya realice le diseño en proteus 7.7, pero, no tengo impresora y no se como exportar el diseño a una memoria USB para imprimirlo y seguir el precedimiento de quemado. alguien me puede explicar como hacerlo.


----------



## pablit (May 16, 2012)

Te cuento que el proteus tiene la opción de exportar como pdf, pero no la uso porque sale de cualquier tamaño(tal vez haya que configurarlo).

Buscando¡¡¡¡....hay un tutorial de esto...https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-exportar-e-imprimir-formato-pdf-31953/

El tema e instalar  una impresora virtual, en vez de imprimir hojas, imprime pdf's, yo uso  Do pdf.


----------



## mrcevall (May 20, 2012)

Como archivo de imagen BMP:

Es fácil, eliges OUTPUT -> EXPORT GRAPHICS -> EXPORT BITMAP.

Luego en Layers eliges lo que quieres que se te imprima (una capa, dos capas, componentes), eliges máxima resolución, eliges mono si quieres blanco y negro, en Filename eliges la carpeta para guardar y le das a Ok.

Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## inacapucha (May 21, 2012)

Exacto, como dice el usuario de arriba, luego de exportarla a un .bmp la pego en un word (donde puedo corroborar en la opción tamaño sus dimensiones).


----------

